# Rotala Macrandra Melting



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

I have no tips for this plant but I can assure you you are not alone on this. Its a common mans problem. For me they grew well and one fine day decided to go south, after months bounce back to all glory.


----------



## NuclearHomer (Jan 1, 2017)

I have just moved the light fixture another 10cm higher, it seems people have more success with them under medium light rather than high light.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

What is the flow like near the bottom of the plant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuclearHomer (Jan 1, 2017)

Should be ok, using Eheim 2217 with VIV spin outflow to bring CO2 to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I find melting at the bottom usually tends to be a flow or low light at the bottom, but you say those both aren't the issue.
How old are the plant pictured. They have really good colour just those bottoms are really manky.
What are the bottoms like on the other stems?
Welcome to TPT BTW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuclearHomer (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you for the warm welcome.

They have been in the tank for more than 4 months, I also have Ludwigia Pantanal and Araguaia in the tank, both are doing just fine, a bit of GSA on the leafs near the bottom I don't know if that's relevant, Lugwigia Oalis Red and Proserpinaca palustris are doing particularly well in this tank.
Only the Rotala Macrandra and Macrandra Green are melting in the bottom, sometimes even the tips melt.

I was using 2213 and changed to 2217 to increase the flow rate, didn't help much, and 50w of LED for a 60L tank should really be enough.

Might need to find myself a good T5 or T8 unit to solve this.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

When you dose the Seachem fertiliser line are you following their recommendations as well? I doubt nutrients are the issue, because NO3 and PO4 are present with tests, however just trouble shooting here.
Hopefully someone more experienced with this can chime in.
Another thing to do is try planting the R. macrandra in other spots where different species are doing well and see how it fares there. That way you can see possibly what might be the factors affecting it.
Also could we get a FTS, for uhhh diagnostic purposes... JK just want some eye candy cus your tank looks pretty snazzy from what little glimpses we've been shown! May also help with diagnostics as well.
EDIT: Also if you somehow get a PAR meter that could give you assurance on whether your light is strong enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuclearHomer (Jan 1, 2017)

I changed to daily dosing as I found this way, I get less problems with algae, went away on a 3 weeks business trip, rather than using the root tabs, I tripled the regular dosage, came back to see a BBA outbreak couple of weeks ago so the Ludwigia are still recovering from the bleach bath and submerging new Ludwigia Sp. White.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

NuclearHomer said:


> I changed to daily dosing as I found this way, I get less problems with algae, went away on a 3 weeks business trip, rather than using the root tabs, I tripled the regular dosage, came back to see a BBA outbreak couple of weeks ago so the Ludwigia are still recovering from the bleach bath and submerging new Ludwigia Sp. White.




Nice work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuclearHomer (Jan 1, 2017)

Opare said:


> I find melting at the bottom usually tends to be a flow or low light at the bottom, but you say those both aren't the issue.
> How old are the plant pictured. They have really good colour just those bottoms are really manky.
> What are the bottoms like on the other stems?
> Welcome to TPT BTW!
> ...




You were spot on about the light, I changed from LED to 4 x 20W T8, single 6500k and 3x 5000k, and the Rotala stop melting, looking much much healthier now.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

NuclearHomer said:


> You were spot on about the light, I changed from LED to 4 x 20W T8, single 6500k and 3x 5000k, and the Rotala stop melting, looking much much healthier now.


That's very good to hear! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuclearHomer (Jan 1, 2017)

Just trimmed the plants, looks so much healthier than before.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Wonderful! All the plants look fantastic good job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

